# Echo rewind spring?



## pruashv (Sep 11, 2006)

Getting ready to replace rewind spring on my old Echo trimmer. Any safety advice? Never did this before.


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

is it broken?...............chances are that you can oil it and git it to work if the hook on it isnt broken..............hellova lot easier than replacing


----------



## pruashv (Sep 11, 2006)

Not broken, will try oil first.
Will let you know if that corrects it. It was under water and not used for a long while.
Bill


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

So what is the problem? The string doesn't recoil? The starter dogs may be stuck, some WD-40 or a good penetrating oil should free them up. (Starter dogs are small fingers that the starter latches onto when the rope is pulled).


----------



## inch_from_crazy (Jul 30, 2006)

under water?...........do yourself a favor and trash it, you will be chasin gremlins untill you have replaced nearly everything, save the money for parts and tylenol and go git a new one


----------

